# Frozen Four!!!



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

No, I don't mean four North Dakota guys trying to shoot snow geese during the spring hunt!!!

It's an all WCHA final and the Sioux will meet the Gophers in the first round.  Ooooie!! And, I thought last year's Final Five game between the two was just about the best college hockey game I ever saw. Now, the trash talk is really going to start.

Go to it Goldy!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

TO think I turned down a schollership to UND for hockey, just to work in the oil patch. Young, Dumb, and !!!!! GO SIOUX :dead: :jammin: :bowdown:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

UND vs Minnesota on neutral, NHL sized ice. Gotta love that combo if you're a Sioux fan.

Sioux yeah yeah!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

no way to predict this one, when these teams get together everything is out the window.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well Perry, I think it's:
Any team on any given night with these four. I think the refs will play a significant role in the ND/Minnesota game. If they let ND grab and hold (which is their style) to slow down the Minn. speed the game favors ND. They rely on the size advantage and grinding style but need to stay disciplined. On the other hand if they call the chippy stuff and put ND in the box Minnesota has been horrible on the PP and will need to convert. The Sioux kill has been excellent. There is some bitter rivalry that will come out in this one.

CC and Denver played the most boring Final Five Championship game I've ever been to. They chartered in together like a couple of professional wrestlers on the main event card and played like it was a state of Colorado scrimage. Hopefully they let it all out and make it what it should be. I gotta root for CC in this game with their 13 Minn. kids. Hopefully the Minn. parents in the frozen four can benefit from a chartered flight together. :wink:

A couple of other thoughts.  or themes:

The Frozen Four: Real hockey finally comes to Ohio.
The WCHA Final, everything else is JV
The WCHA Frozen Four! Let the truth be told that we really never wanted to invite Wisconsin!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

G's pal I have to give you credit you have changed my view of some minn fans, I always considered you guys fair weather fans. The small rink favors ND. In the regional the Sioux would have had a more difficult time with the larger ice surface especially with pk, did you notice the amount of space in the corners, not much do to the goal line being 12 feet of the wall and not 15, that makes a huge difference when you have big slow D.

The officials might play a big part in the game, with an all wcha field I don't know if you will see a ref from the wcha? If you do they should all be from the wcha.

The sioux are playing their best hockey right now, I don't think you can say the same for the gophers? They are getting good goal tending however. Having said that alot can change in 2 weeks.

As for the cluch grab comment, hey you call a spade a spade. You do reolize the crack down on abstruction was do to the Parise Bochinski Murry speed from last year don't you?

The Minn UND game could be a blowout or it could be the best game you will ever see and nobody can predict who will win this one!

TC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

As for your "All WCHA final everything else is JV" comment How did ND get to the four? 4-0 win over a JV team and a 6-3 win over the #1 seed but yet a JV team according to you.

How did Minn get to the four? A 1-0 ot win and a 2-1ot win over "JV" teams at your homer rink  Those that live in glass houses.....

Thanks for explaining how good the gophers really are!

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: Geez, lighten up. Really when you get right to the point, the Sioux is the only team that really deserves to be in Ohio.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, was talking to a client at the same time I should have thrown in some of these :wink:   :lol:

I will say this Minn has the best coach in the ncaa hands down.
I'm still debating if I should go to ohio or not would that be fun :beer:

I don't dare make any predictions on the MINN/Und game other than it will be the best game of the 3 without a doubt no matter who wins!

Who plays the 2 oclock game and who plays the 7?

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Minn. and ND are late. 2 and 7 but those are eastern times. I'm just glad there is a week in between so my voice box can heal, I thought ND fans were obnoxious! Sitting next to Cornell for two days, let me tell ya' any fan from ND going to Ohio should really thank the gophers that you don't have to deal with their fan club. I will be forever numb to Sioux fans at the Final Five after their display. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> The Frozen Four: Real hockey finally comes to Ohio.
> The WCHA Final, everything else is JV
> The WCHA Frozen Four! Let the truth be told that we really never wanted to invite Wisconsin!


3 great points goldy :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just havin' some fun with a Maine fan or two. :wink: Great fans, and they'll be back. Kinda caught up in the all WCHA history making scenario I guess. :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone thats going to the game and would like some dead gophers feel free to ask. I always keep a spare set in the freezer for situations like this. :box:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Everyone has been talking about what a toss up this game is going to be, but if the Sioux keep playing like they have they will wipe the Goofers out worse than they did at the X, and either Colorado team will go down the next night as well.

Print it....

UND 5
Gophers 1

UND 4
CC 2


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Let's all just admit it....hockey sucks anyway.

You know what they say. Playing hockey is just like competing in special olympics. Even if you win you're still retarted.

(it's a joke, lighten up. I have a handicapped cousin and occasionally volunteer for special olympics)


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Goldy, you aren't going to get a rise out of me...as far as Maine goes....JV holy crap that was low, but I understand.... :lol: I do like you knowing Hockey.....Great point.....the key to this game being, clutching and grabbing and obstruction, will they let it go or not. If they let it go...North Dakota will win this game easily. If they call it, I think it will be close but Minnesota has a chance. Goal tending may play into that scenerio.

North Dakota 4 Minnesota 2

I may eat crow, but this is my personal best guess.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

thought i would say something

GO SIOUX!!!!!!!!!!!! :bop:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Its going to be a good game. I think with the way that the Sioux have been playing this postseason they are unstoppable. Parise is in the Zone and he knows it, if he can keep that going until April 7th, then they are good as gold. The key thing in the game is going to be if Parise is in the zone and if the Sioux capitilize on powerplays. If the Sioux keep it up, and beat the gophers, which I think will happen, I think they will play CC in the Championship game. Go Sioux!!!


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I think all you Sioux fans are great you really support your home team.As for the UND/MN game i am sorry to report yet another year of hope down the drain,the gophers flop at the xcel only fueled the fire.I just hope after minnesota beats UND they can beat CC.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

snowsforlife said:


> thought i would say something
> 
> GO SIOUX!!!!!!!!!!!! :bop:


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## defendthehunt (Dec 11, 2004)

My Brother in law is a Maine fan and also thought BU would beat the Sioux and then both Maine and BC would be in the final four. Oh has it been a fun week with him!. Now all he wants to talk about is baseball.....

As for the refs determining the game. It seems to me that The Sioux got called for a LOT of chippy penalties last weekend and still seemed to do pretty well. In fact, they were the only team to beat anyone convincingly.

GO SIOUX :beer:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Your brother in law is a smart man, especially if he is a Maine fan, If you don't think the ND guys play a clutch game you should go back and review some games from this past year.....I saw them play the first two games of the year against Maine, and too say the least there was some mugging going on. I am not saying I don't like that type of game, its kinda like the Philadelphia flyers of the NHL........Power Hockey. The Sioux kids are big and tough, and will knock you around if they get a chance too, Don't for a minute think that the refs can either call these or not.....this will dictate the game play. I saw the BC game and it was over 4 minutes in...BC sucks anyway.

The championship isn't against Minnesota anyway......its against themI do Colorado schools :beer: , thats where you will have your problems,


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Only a couple more days!

GO SIOUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone else going down there? Im heading out on Wednesday at 2:00pm. It wont be anything but a good time. Go Sioux!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What a series! Who needs the NHL! I only wish I could get a satellite broadcast out this direction! Does anyone know if Fox Sports or ESPN is carrying the game anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

the game is on ESPN 2


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Carl Spackler's Ode to the Gophers


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave you just lost some cool points with me that was the dumbest movie I think I have ever sat threw. But I couldn't stop becasue I was always thinking any minute something has to happen but it never did. Dam I felt stupid after that movie


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Ya know, it doesn't get any better than this. Sioux Gophers hockey on the way to the title, while the weather outside is 55 degrees, and the last snow geese have passed over, and the bbq grill is warm, (outside for once during April).
None of the east teams are in (wife is a Maine die hard). The pheasants are crowing and the sharptails are dancing.

You know, there are times when you are lucky to live in North Dakota.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Indsport I have to agree with you its in October when I keep runnning into NR's that make 3 times what I do that makes me question why I live here. Then it gets too cold for them and I have the outdoors to myself again!

Go Sioux!!!!
TC


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hopefully the refs will let them play more than they have in the CC-DU game. Right now it's 5-1 DU and all 6 goals came on the power play.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

DU won, 6-2. All eight goals were scored on the power play and the teams combined for 23 penalties.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Gonna go hit softballs until about 7 and then watch the last half of the UND game! The weather is just too nice to be outside!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wierd? Lots of penalties but they let alot of the cluth grab go? Who knows how they will call it?

I'm geussing it wont be a ccha ref though it will be one from hockey east.
Wish I was there!!
TC


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

So UND just beat the Golden Goofers of Minnesota, they'll play Denver this weekend. I can't talk because my team was out of it early, but I was glad to see Minnesota lose. I'm a Michigan fan, and I enjoy seeing other teams in the Big Ten go down (even though there is no Big Ten hockey confernce). I can't say I can pick a team, Denver vs. UND. I can't say I have ever wanted to root for any team, pro or college from Colorado, and I can't say I'm for anybody in the WCHA, so let the best team win I guess.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good overall game by ND, they deserved the win. ND played well on both ends of the ice and did exactly what they wanted to do. Hit and stay disciplined. (exception being the 4min. in the 3rd) Well done. Loosing is bad enough but when it ends the season it has that extra sting. Good luck to the Sioux in the final.
:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Your a good sport Goldy. I know if the sioux woulda have lost I wouldn't have been half as honest as you. :lol: They did play a great game, with the exception of some dumb penalties on both teams. I hope parise isn't too shaken up. We are going to need him to play well on saturday. Its gonna be a good game!!!
Better luck to the gophers NEXT YEAR!!! :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

No better luck to the Goofers next year! I hope they rot next year in all their sports. Just wait Goofer fans, Minnesota's teams are all going down next season, basketball, football, hockey, hell even volleyball. That goes out to Michigan State, Illinois, Ohio State, even the Fighting Drunks of Notre Flame. This is my smack talking, wait to next year. If I'm wrong I'll admit to it and make up for it, but I'm pretty confident on my Mighty Wolverines.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Good overall game by ND, they deserved the win. ND played well on both ends of the ice and did exactly what they wanted to do. Hit and stay disciplined. (exception being the 4min. in the 3rd) Well done. Loosing is bad enough but when it ends the season it has that extra sting. Good luck to the Sioux in the final.
> :beer:


 :beer: I'll drink to that Goldy. I think both teams exceeded expectations this year. I am happy the Sioux came out on top, but the Gophs have nothing to hang their heads about. Lucia will have them primed for next year, that is for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My wife wanted to do something outside, I wanted to watch the game inside. We ended up off the deck at the Pier in Biz....The results were sweeeeeeet.

Now if they can just edge Denver. :-?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats to the Sioux! :beer:

Lookin forward to the title game!

Benelli


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You poor Minnesotan's............

The gophers lose to the sioux AND..........WE RESTRICT YOU FROM HUNTING HERE! :wink:

Totally kidding guys!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> You poor Minnesotan's............
> 
> The gophers lose to the sioux AND..........WE RESTRICT YOU FROM HUNTING HERE! :wink:
> 
> Totally kidding guys!


Hey! I live in MN, love the Sioux and you still restrict my hunting!!  
You know, though, that should be a pre-requisite to hunt North Dakota.... you have to be a Sioux fan to obtain a hunting license. Just kidden Gophs fans. I am behind the Gophers all the way until they play the SIOUX!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

That was a great game to watch especially when we got up 4-0 i was watching it with my buddy who is a huge gopher fan so that made it even sweeter.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

drjongy said:


> Everyone has been talking about what a toss up this game is going to be, but if the Sioux keep playing like they have they will wipe the Goofers out worse than they did at the X, and either Colorado team will go down the next night as well.
> 
> Print it....
> 
> ...


That was way off 8) :gag:

kinda got pretty quite on this thread, wonder why????????????

congrats to DU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jammin:

good game till it was DU 3 UND 1, even with that reviewed save it would have still ended the same way :splat:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

GO BLUE! Mark my words friends, Michigan is gonna slay Denver, Colorado College, North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, and everybody in the CCHA. Dare I say it: Every team will be sucking Michigan's d**ks in '06. GO BLUE!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

:bs: :lost:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Everything out of the WCHA is as goldy put it so well JV


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

This year was disappointing for the CCHA, but next year the mighty Wolverines will show y'all what real Michigan hockey is all about.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats sucked! :-? I do have to give a tip of the hat to Denver, they played an awesome game, I just wish UND had won.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

DU's goalie was on fire and had a career high of 44 saves. UND had some excellent scoring chances.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

i cant believe that goalie is a FRESHMAN!!!!! he played it like a pro, was a good game by both teams for sure :beer:


----------



## RonaldTrump (Apr 11, 2005)

The Sioux had an excellent 2nd half of the season, WCHA Tournament and the NCAA Tournament. Too bad Dever has such a good goalie (freshmen).  Good luck next year.

Go Gophers :jammin:

[/img]


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It really could have gone to any one of the teams in the frozen four. It pretty much came down to who was "getting the bounces". MN & ND struggled with that all year, Denver and CC less so. ND has however gotten it's revenge with it's snowstorm whammy. Take that Denver!!!!!!!!!


----------

